

15-499: Parallel Algorithms (Guy Blelloch) - helwr
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/academic/class/15499-s09/www/

======
onan_barbarian
This looks like a great course. Guy is responsible for some really good work
in parallel algorithms and I still find "Prefix Sums and Their Applications"
worth going back to despite it being a 21-year-old paper in a fast-changing
field.

If you don't know what a prefix sum is, and you want to do anything parallel -
whether that's bit parallelism tricks on a "SIMD within a register" tricks in
a x86 register, all the way up to programming parallel algorithms on a
64K-thread GPGPU - you should read this paper.

Prefix sum is the smart person's map-reduce (ok, I'm sort of trolling with
that one, map-reduce is great).

~~~
alanning
The paper can be found here: <http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~guyb/papers/Ble93.pdf>

(Don't be thrown by the typo in the first example. Correct output should be:
[3 4 11 11 15 16 22 25] )

------
joshu
Hah. I took this class with Guy in like 1995. It was in NeSL which appears to
be replaced with much more modern stuff.

FYI, Guy wrote the original parallel FFT for the Thinking Machines Connection
Machine, IIRC.

